# 9 Dogs, 4 People, lots of snow= FUN!



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I so hate you right now  I can't even look at those!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

okay, I know that's not in the city of Denver so where in Colorado did you take the pups where they can run around like that? I'm still working on my husband about moving there but he keeps sending me links to articles about Colorado water problems and water rights laws


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is up in the mountains at my family's cabin near Fairplay, or Southpark...y'all know Southpark right?!?!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Man, the third picture from the bottom up sure is a beautiful shot of Shiloh!!!

All of those dogs aren't yours, are they?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

chowder said:


> okay, I know that's not in the city of Denver so where in Colorado did you take the pups where they can run around like that? I'm still working on my husband about moving there but he keeps sending me links to articles about Colorado water problems and water rights laws


There are some great places in the city we can take them and run as well.

Here's a couple of our favorites...

Westminster Dog Park - http://www.ci.westminster.co.us/190_1603.htm
Chatfield Reservoir - http://www.examiner.com/x-8279-Denver-Dogs-Examiner~y2009m8d1-Chatfield-Reservoir-dog-park



malluver1005 said:


> All of those dogs aren't yours, are they?


4 are ours plus the Foster Dane we have right now. 2 are Natty's mom's dogs and 2 are our friends dogs that came up to the cabin with us :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

We have snow out here also! But that snow you have, ~ the view the snow I see in those pictures is just BREATHTAKING~ HOW BEAUTIFUL!
My hubby was in Denver once but the city area! Business trip! He always comments about the plane and the landing how scary it was ! He said I would never make it hahaha!
Love those pictures! The pups are having so much fun in the snow and just that picturestic (sp?) View! And yes, I watch South Park:biggrin:! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My 78 year old mother in law still talks of Mr. Hankey !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:
thanks so much for sharing these! Love them!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!!
I miss living in the Denver area... maybe I can convince my husband we should move there when he's done with school.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I plan on moving to Colorado when I'm done with school (about 1 year)!! I'm getting the hell out of here. Aspen Colorado to be exact. No, not because it's my dog's name. All my life, I have always wanted to visit Aspen. I love the open country...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

It's beautiful up there but really expensive (at least for me it is) LOL

Let us know when you head out this way


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> It's beautiful up there but really expensive (at least for me it is) LOL
> 
> Let us know when you head out this way


I know it's really expensive, but he has a great job in Real Estate. The reason also for the move is because his company is transferring him out there...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> I know it's really expensive, but he has a great job in Real Estate. The reason also for the move is because his company is transferring him out there...


Lucky... :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

We were in Colorado for hockey tryouts in May and went to Vail. Absolutely LOVED it in Vail and there were no people there in the middle of May. We got to see Bighorn sheep on the sides of the road just wandering around and there was still some snow on the ground. Of course almost everything was closed then too, but that was okay with us. We weren't there to spend money on tourist stuff. Got our souvenier t-shirts at Walgreens 3 for $12 and I was happy! I'd hate to see what Vail costs when it's full tourist season.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW! What beautiful dogs!!!!! Looks like they're having a ball!!!!!

My dog, Lucky, loves the snow as well. She loves to pounce and dig in snow mounds. LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Just uploaded some short videos from the weekend on my YouTube account
http://www.youtube.com/jonatwood


----------

